# Arbortech alternative??



## opticsguy (Sep 8, 2018)

i purchased an Arbortech Turbo Plane cutter sometime ago and works well for some tasks. Problem is the cutting edge is now dull, needs a sharpening. I will look into this chore but curious if there are other similar cutters available with replaceable cutters?

Thankyou.


----------



## CV3 (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi Opticsguy, There ta a Ardortech YouTube on sharpening the turbo plane cutter. Not hard and works well. Just google sharpening Arbortech Turbo Plane cutter.


----------

